# Phone wont let me download on market help!



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey I downloaded eclipses newest version but whenever I want to download something from the market I always get the same message saying error could not download. If I restart the phone sometimes it works...but for the most part it doeasnt any ideas?


----------



## DarthDroideka (Feb 25, 2012)

Clear cache and re install vending.apk?

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

how do i do that


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

clear cache in safe strap. extract the apk from another rom or phone? or if it happens to download in your current system/data folder.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

All you have to do is open settings> applicatioms-> all-> find market and clear cache
Your havimg the unsuccessful download I take t?

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

no it didnt work it says there is no cache to clear, and the error is simply"error dowloading blank app...


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

clear data then or just uninstall and side load the API or use amazon appstore

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## TMYINC (Jun 18, 2011)

Does your market still called "market" or is it called "Google Play"?

Edit....I guess it is called "Play Store" not "Google Play".

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

